# Glidden



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*The most feared car in Pro Stock in it's day... Also the winningest car in NHRA history... That's how I heard this car described several times... This is the original kit built back about 1988... Still looking good!!*









*Revell supplied me with some replacement decals that had chipped away with age!!!*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great detail,....Very impressive. BTW, love the Farrah poster on the wall. Brings back memories !


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Beautifully built model sir ........... very nice


----------

